

Ask YC: Good language/DB combination for distributed naive Bayes classifier? - holdenk

I want to create a classifier which can run on multiple hosts and have all of the hosts be eventually consistent. erlang looks tempting, but I was wondering what would be a good db to pair with erlang for this? or is erlang maybe not the correct idea?
======
evgen
If you want to go the Erlang route (highly recommended, but be prepared for a
bit of a learning curve if you are not familiar with functional programming)
then you would do well to look at the Scalaris project (fault-tolerant,
distributed, eventually consistent key-value store that can use paxos for
consistent transactions) or the Kai project (similar scope and goals.)

You can also probably get pretty far with the built-in mnesia database.

------
MaysonL
Take a look at kdb+ (see <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=257771>) a
language environment with built in database capabilities and distributable.
(I'm just learning it so I may have accidentally misrepresented it).

------
gaika
Cassandra, HBase, or HDFS with hadoop if you like java (almost as fast as C++
for numeric stuff). CouchDb if you like erlang (terrible for computations
though).

